# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  وقفة....

## اسير الهوى

حب الحسين اجنني
هكذ هو الجنون الحسيني الذي يمتلك قلب كل عاشق هيمان بالخط الحسيني .. حب الحسين أجنني صرخة تهز أركان العالم وتسمع كل من فيه صرخة الولاء الذي تعلقت فيه ارواح الملايين
ان العشق الحسيني سحرٌ يعترف به كل من عرف الكرامة والعزة فكان الحسين اكبر مثال لمحاربة الذل والعار وجور الطغات، وصرخات عشاقه ما هي إلا اكمال لهذا الدرب القويم والذي هو في الاصل اكمال منهج رسول الرحمة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
ولهذا نرى المسيرات المليونية التي تتوجه حاملة ارواحها بكفيها لتجدد عهدها وميثاقها الحق بالولاء الخالص لحسين عليه السلام رغم الصعاب الى ذلك الضريح الطاهر رزقنا الله وإياكم زيارته وكأنهم ساروا حاملين اكفانهم ومناياهم وهم يذكرون تلك المقولة العظيمة (نسير وتسير المنايا من أمامنا) 
وثورة الامام الحسين عليه السلام ما كانت إلا لرفع راية الاسلام الصادق (ماخرجت إلا لطلب الإصلاح في امة جدي) فلم تكن لطلب ملك او سلطة او جاه ، فقد كان الحسين في يوم العاشر يبكي على من تخلف عنه وظلمه وعلى من اختار المنكر وهم قد جاءوه حشود من جيوش مجنده طالبين المال والجاه ورضا اصحاب الملك

لكن لم تثنيه جمهرة ذلك القوم وأعدادهم لقتله (ان كان دين محمد لم يستقم إلا بقتلي فياسيوف خذيني) وهذه الصرخة لم تكن استسلاما لكنه على علم ان الله سيتم نوره بعد رغم انوف الظالمين
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين ثبتنا الله وإياكم على ولاية محمد وآل محمد وحشرنا الله معهم بجنان الخلد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 

كلمات تحمل ثورة حسينية... 

حروف جوهرها المبادئ التي قُتل لأجلها الحسين..وضحى بنفسه وذويه الطاهرين.. 

السلام على الحسين..وعلى علي ابن الحسين.. وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام... 


أخي الكريم...أسير... 

بوركت... ورحم الله والديك على إظهار حقائق نتشفى لقراءتها... 

جُزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى.. في الدنيا والآخرة.. 

موفق لكل خير... 

دمت بعين المولى الجليل.. 

دمت موالياً للحسين....ناصراً له بقلمك... 

مُساعداً لقلب السيدة الزهراء.. صلوات الله وسلامه عليه بأحرفك.. 

موفق دوماً...

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين  وعلى علي بن الحسين
وعلى أولاد الحسين
وعلى أنصار الحسين
أسير الهوى
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه ويجزاك  ألف خير 
موفق بحق محمد وآل محمد
تحياتي لك

----------


## نُون

أثابَ الله حروفاً خطت لأجل الحسين ،،
و جزى الله عنا روحاً تهوى ثراه ،،

تحياتي من الأعماق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حروف رائعه ..

تسلم عزيزي على الطرح ..

بوركت ..

كل المودة

----------


## همسة ألم

كلماااات جدا جمييييييييلة 
ربي يعطيك الف الف الف عااافيه
مأجورين ,,

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

كلماااات رائعه
يسلمووو
تحياااتي

----------

